
Moving from Gmail to FastMail - pelargir
http://www.matthewbass.com/2015/03/18/moving-from-gmail-to-fastmail/
======
sp332
For speed, you can either move back to the HTML version
[https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/h/](https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/h/) or
forward to the Inbox interface
[https://inbox.google.com/](https://inbox.google.com/)

